# how much power should be put on tweeters?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

I have three tweeters and a horn I took off a PA speaker. I want to use them with another pa speaker which handle 750 RMS. However, I dont know how much power they can handle. What should I do? Will a capacitor protect them from damaging?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, without knowing the models or specifications of the drivers you have we are unable to provide any answers to your questions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A tweeter will not use much power at all. At the most they would use 10-15 watts (the speakers I have can handle up to 25watts but are very high end) most are in the 5-10 watt range (you put 750watts to a tweeter and you'll have a fire on your hands) That is what the crossovers job is doing by directing the proper amount of power and frequency to each driver.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

What's the make/model of the PA speakers these came out of?


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

This is the model from where I took them out. (Exit DJ 100)

http://www.exitpro.us/prod_dj110.html


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

For a piezo tweeter you simply need a resistor in series with each one since the amplifier sees them as a 0.13 µF capacitor.
Typically it is a 50 Ω 5 watt resistor.

For more info try this site. Piezo info


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

robbo266317 said:


> For a piezo tweeter you simply need a resistor in series with each one since the amplifier sees them as a 0.13 µF capacitor.
> Typically it is a 50 Ω 5 watt resistor.
> 
> For more info try this site. Piezo info


Thanks. What do you mean when you say to wire the capacitor in series? I have one 2.7 uf capacitor. When you say to wire it in series you mean to wire it across the tweeter? Meaning one end of the capacitor to the negative of the tweeter, and the other end of the capacitor to the posotive of tweeter? 

Something like this


https://myjeeplife.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/tweeter4.jpg


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

djloui said:


> Thanks. What do you mean when you say to wire the capacitor in series? I have one 2.7 uf capacitor. When you say to wire it in series you mean to wire it across the tweeter? Meaning one end of the capacitor to the negative of the tweeter, and the other end of the capacitor to the posotive of tweeter?
> 
> Something like this
> 
> ...


Hi Loui, You do not need any capacitors for piezo tweeters, read the Piezo info link and it will be obvious what you need.

e.g. 








Series = inline with
Parallel = across the device

You may need to drop the output to match your main speaker, but that's another story.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

My active speakers have internal amps for the tweeters of 50W. I can't imagine you need more than that.


----------

